# احدث واهم مراجع السباكة العالمية Plumbing final updated Standard & Books



## elhussein007 (23 يناير 2016)

*1- ASPE Plumbing Engineering Design Handbook ( final Editions All 4 volumes)*
https://mega.nz/#!U8d0ibaJ!2eKgO9dRRBMEOkfqBnhUUV8q8pbVp21vYPRePpqCmSw



*2- ASPE ILLUSTRATED PLUMPING CODES DESIGN HANDBOOK*

https://mega.nz/#!U81VmYqA!NY-hKQ-zqUBF4fCALI4Z8L1otZ7iibst7wMJY_13Wzk



*3- ASPE -Engineered Plumbing Design II ( ASPE) steele*

https://mega.nz/#!R0M3mIwK!d3-EeOnEl66JAI-ZD0SG8wr3rCf3RgHOUizTIXX0brY



*4- Uniform Plumbing Code 2015*​​​​*https://mega.nz/#!s8djWKpa!WGR1ECgX4DkLsCNI934TkARPvJ51eHF45CMwf5IBSvg
*

*[FONT=calibri, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]5- International Plumbing Code 2012 *[/FONT]
*[FONT=calibri, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]https://mega.nz/#!c88HlRxb!8LcTsAGjIJINmn1bDCbVucfCWvbLbzsqt-yAPEtkh1s
*[/FONT]
*[FONT=calibri, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=calibri, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]6- Plumbing Engineering Services Design Guide IOP 2002*[/FONT]
*[FONT=calibri, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]https://mega.nz/#!R4kTlKZD!I7RV_nixRgKZDwrvZS6YTFnr6L2jQ5sTCaAQH_03vlc
*[/FONT]
*[FONT=calibri, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=calibri, arial, helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]*


----------



## م. رياض النجار (24 يناير 2016)

الله يجزيك الخير

أستاذ ورئيس قسم :75:​


----------



## محمد الشاطبي (25 يناير 2016)

الروابط لا تعمل 
نرجو مشكورا اعادة التحميل 
ولكم منا جزيل الشكر


----------



## GulfForEngineering (12 مارس 2016)

Great , Warm Regards Engr . I've only on note , The most important to be considered the country Code


----------



## محمد_86 (22 مارس 2021)

كل الروابط لا تعمل


----------

